#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

## kanil

Hi
Dear All

ASME BPVC 2015 Coming soon



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ThaMaestro

Yeah. So? Big deal...

----------


## txejolabas

somebody who can share? 
thanks a lot

----------


## txejolabas

somebody who can share? 
thanks a lot

----------


## acier58

> somebody who can share? 
> thanks a lot







> somebody who can share? 
> thanks a lot



*Expected publication by ASME in July 2015*

----------


## alimojtabaei

*dose any one has the asme bpvc sec.v edition 1986.
please help me about that old edition.
Thanks in advance.*

----------


## Vladiana

Thanks a lot!

----------


## madhavan

Somebody who can share ,one it is published

----------


## shm8324

Download IHS_2015 BPVC_FACT_BOOK

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mshikhan

if someone have boxue58 account:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

may be available 4 download.

----------


## mshikhan

if someone have boxue58 account:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

may be available 4 download.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. ASME BPVC 2015 is in print format (paper format) for now. i checked ASME.org and techstreet.  i will try to get and share if they publish original PDF format.

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

Dear Mohamad,
Please share when you got it.


thanks in advanceSee More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

Dear Mohamad,
Please share when you got it.
thanks in advance

----------


## madhavan

Thanks

----------


## kanil

ASME  published print version of BPVC code -2015 from today onwards
as per ASME website

----------


## kanil

Thanks in advance

----------


## azimi

Please share it.
thanks in advance

----------


## mhrizadi

share please'

----------


## mrbeen

please share it...

thanks in advvvv....

----------


## shm8324

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SHEMYY

HI FRIENDS.

Summary of changes for the Boiler Pressure Vessel Code (BPVC) 2015 :


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ENJOY- SHEMYY

----------


## kanil

Summary of Changes
Below is the summary of changes for the Boiler Pressure Vessel Code (BPVC) 2015
BPVC-I 2015 Edition Items
	BPV I; PRV and PARV Capacity Certification and Nameplate Stamping
	Section I, Oxide Growth - Ferritic High Temperature Headers
	Section I PW-36.3, Minimum Thickness For Weld Overlay or Weld Metal Buildup Material Assigned a P Number
	BPV I Intent Interpretation, PG-110(e)(2)
	ASME Code Section I, A-70 - Validity of the statement "The vessel does not qualify for the exception in PG-32 and therefore must comply with PG-26, PG-27, and PG-33."
	Section I, Table A-360, ASTM E 125, E 186, E 280 and E 446
	Section I, P-3 & P-6 Forms
	BPV I Addition of Part PFE - Requirements for Feedwater Economizers
	Section I, PW-43
	Section I, PG-52.6 Nomenclature
	Section I, Parts Fabrication Certificate Program
	Section I Adoption of the ASME CA-1 Standard
	Section I, Appendix A-250.2.3, Revise to Clarify Thickness to be Used For Acceptance Criteria.
	Revision to BPV Section I, PG-26 adding WSRFs for Nickel Base Alloys
	Section I PFT-20.3, Attachment of Furnaces by full penetration welds.
	Section I, Part PL Requirements for Locomotive Boilers
	Construction of box headers and waterlegs
	Section I, Revise Table PG-19 and Table PW-39 to Address Rules for Use of Alloy 800
	Incorporation of Code Case 2328-1 in Section I.
	Clarification of the term Nozzle Diameter [ Inside versus Outside ]
	Section I, PG-26
	Incorporation of Code Case 2359-2, Ni-25Cr-9.5Fe-2.1Al Alloy (UNS N06025)
	Proposed Revisions to PHRSG-3.3
	PG-31.2, Nomenclature For Term "S"
	PG-31.3
	Section I PEB-8.3 Intent Interpretation
	Section I - PL-1 Manufacturers Data Report Form for Locomotive Boilers
	Head to Cylindrical Shell Attachment Details
	Section I, PW-39, Table PW-39-1, General Note (a)(2)(a), Clarify CE Limitations for Weld Basemetals
	Section I, Specification SA-202
	Revise Table PW-39-1, note (a)(1) , Exclude Welded Stays from 200 F Preheat
	Section I, Editorial Changes Existing Table PW-39-9 and Proposed Table PW-39-12
	Section I, Table PG-19 Material 310HCbN
	Revise the definition of terms "t" and "tn", in Section I, PG-33.3
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B16.5-2013
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B16.34-2013
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B16.9-2012
	Section I, Revision to PG-9.3 and Intent interpretation
	Section I, Clarify Requirements for Demonstration versus Qualification of NDE Procedures
	Section I, Review of PG-112 Guidance on use of Data Report Forms
	Section I, PG-48.1 and Figure A-8(g) Section I, Table A-356 Line 19
	Section I, Review of PG-28 and Stiffening Rings
	Section I, Replace A-125 with A-317
	Section I, Revisions to PG-29
	Section I, PG-60.1.2 - Isolation Valves for externally mounted water level sensing devices
	BPV I Preamble, Section I, Addition of Solar Heated Steam Generator
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B1.20.1
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B16.15
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B16.20
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B16.25
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to QAI-1
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to B18.1.2
	Section I, Table A-360 Reference to ASTM E8/E8M Tension Testing of Metallic Materials
	Section I Editorial, PW-44.1 and Endnote 8
BPVC-IIA 2015 Edition Items
	Section II, Parts A and D; Adoption of European Standard EN 10222-2:1999 as ASME SA/EN 10222-2
	BPV II Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A480/A480M-13b as ASME SA-480/SA-480M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A671/A671M-14 as ASME SA-671/SA-671M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A484/A484M-13a as ASME SA-484/SA-484M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A479/A479M-13b as ASME SA-479/SA-479M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A 312/A 312M-13b as ASME SA-312/SA-312M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A 450/A 450M-04a as ASME SA-450/SA-450M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM Specification A249/A249M-14 as ASME SA- 249/SA-249M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A688/A688M-12 as ASME SA-688/SA-688M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A803/A803M-12 as ASME SA-803/SA-803M
	II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A193/A193M-12b
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A194/A194M-12
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM Specification A307-10 as ASME SA-307
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A320/A320M-11a
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A325-10 as ASME SA-325
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A354-11 as ASME SA-354
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A437/A437M-12 as ASME SA-437/SA-437M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A449-10 as ASME SA-449
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A453/A453M-12 as ASME SA-453/SA-453M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A540/A540M-11 as ASME SA-540/SA-540M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASME SA-736/SA-736M-12 as ASME SA-736/SA-736M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A832/A832M-10 as ASME SA-832/SA-832M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A841/A841M-13 as ASME SA-841/SA-841M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A358/A358M-14a as ASME SA-358/SA-358M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A1016/A1016M-14 as ASME SA-1016/SA- 1016M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A672/A672M-14 as ASME SA-672/SA-672M
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A (2013 Edition), Revision to Table A1.1 of SA-480 and Accompanying Intent Interpretation
	BPV II SG SFA Section II, Part D; Increase the Maximum Thickness of SA-841 Plates for SC VIII, Divisions 1, 2, and 3 Code Construction
	BPV II SG IMS Section II, Parts A and B, Nonmandatory Appendix A Sources of Standards
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Revision of SA-213 Para. 6.2.2 to include S30432
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A (1998 Edition); Intent Interpretation of SA-36/SA-36M Product Analysis Requirement
	BPV II SG FS Section II, Part A; Adoption of ASTM A31-14 as ASME SA-31
BPVC-IIB 2015 Edition Items
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B366-10a as ASME SB-366
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B248-12 as ASME SB-248
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Editorial Correction to SB-148 Para. 5.1 Heat Treatment Temperature
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B861-10 and ASME SB-861
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B249/B249M-12 as ASME SB-249/SB-249
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B622-10 as ASME SB-622
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B626-10e1 as ASME SB-626
	BPV II SG IMS Section II, Parts A and B, Nonmandatory Appendix A Sources of Standards
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B462-10e1 as ASME SB-462
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B564-11 as ASME SB-564
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B619-10e1 as ASME SB-619
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B363-14 as ASME SB-363
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Adoption of ASTM B862-13a as ASME SB-862
	BPV II SG NFA Section II, Part B; Revision to References in SB-395/SB-395M
BPVC-IIC 2015 Edition Items
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.16/A5.16M:2013 as SFA-5.16/SFA-5.16M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.11/A5.11M:2010 as SFA-5.11/SFA-5.11M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.34/A5.34M:2013 as SFA-5.34/SFA-5.34M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.01/A5.01M:2013 as SFA-5.01/SFA-5.01M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.1/A5.1M:2012 as SFA-5.1/SFA-5.1M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.4/A5.4M:2012 as SFA-5.4/SFA-5.4M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.9/A5.9M:2012 as SFA-5.9/SFA-5.9M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.22/A5.22M:2012 as SFA-5.22/SFA-5.22M
	BPV IX Section II, Part C, Adoption of AWS A5.5/A5.5M:2014 as SFA-5.5/SFA-5.5M
BPVC-IID-C 2015 Edition Items
	Section II, Parts A and D; Adoption of European Standard EN 10222-2:1999 as ASME SA/EN 10222-2
	Section II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2418-1
	Section II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2295-3 into Table 5A.
	Section II, Part D; Revision to Table 4; and to Appendix 2 Para. 2-130 and Table 2-100(c).
	Section II, Part D (US Customary and Metric): Revision to Tables 2B, U, and Y-1 for SB-167 UNS N06690
	Section II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2359-2, Ni-25Cr-9.5Fe-2.1Al Alloy (UNS N06025)
	Section II, Part D; Revise Appendix 5 to Create a New II-D Paragraph, to Address Requirements for welding Data for New Base Materials.
	Section II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2328-1
	Section II, Part D; Replacement of N08904 SB Specifications with SA Specifications in Table 1B
	Section II, Part D; Revision to SA/EN 10222-2 Stress Lines
	Section II, Part D; TS/YS Ratio Criteria for Applying the 90% Yield Criterion in Section II, Part D Tables 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B, 5A, and 5B
	Section II, Part D; Editorial Revision to Correct SC VIII-2 References in Notes G11, G12, and H6 of Table 5A
	Section II, Part D; Addition of Ferrous Bolting
Section II, Part D; Increase the Maximum Thickness of SA-841 Plates for SC VIII, Divisions 1, 2, and 3 Code Construction
	Section II, Part D; Re-evaluate the Cu-Si Alloy Trend Curves and Update Section II Part D Tables
	Section II, Part D; Deletion of SB-283 TQ50 Stress Lines from Table 1B
	BPV II SG Physical Properties Section II, Part D; Correction of Footnotes in Table TCD
	Section II, Part D; Develop Table U and Y-1 Stress Values for Alloys A95052, A95083, A95086
	BPV II Section II, Part D, Revision to Appendix 5, 5-800
	Section II, Part D; Correction to Table 3 Bolting Stress Values for Cu-Si Alloys
	Section II, Part D; Addition of SA-336/SA-336M F91 for SC VIII-2 use up to 1200ÂºF (649ÂºC) in Table 5A
➡BPVC-IID-M 2015 Edition Items
	Section II, Parts A and D; Adoption of European Standard EN 10222-2:1999 as ASME SA/EN 10222-2
	II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2418-1
	Section II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2295-3 into Table 5A.
	Section II, Part D; Revision to Table 4; and to Appendix 2 Para. 2-130 and Table 2-100(c).
	Section II, Part D (US Customary and Metric): Revision to Tables 2B, U, and Y-1 for SB-167 UNS N06690
	Section II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2359-2, Ni-25Cr-9.5Fe-2.1Al Alloy (UNS N06025)
	Section II, Part D; Revise Appendix 5 to Create a New II-D Paragraph, to Address Requirements for welding Data for New Base Materials.
	Section II, Part D; Incorporation of Code Case 2328-1
	Section II, Part D; Replacement of N08904 SB Specifications with SA Specifications in Table 1B
	Section II, Part D; Revision to SA/EN 10222-2 Stress Lines
	Section II, Part D; TS/YS Ratio Criteria for Applying the 90% Yield Criterion in Section II, Part D Tables 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B, 5A, and 5B
	Section II, Part D; Editorial Revision to Correct SC VIII-2 References in Notes G11, G12, and H6 of Table 5A
	Section II, Part D, Revision to Appendix 5
	Section II, Part D; Addition of Ferrous Bolting Yield Strength Values
	Section II, Part D; Increase the Maximum Thickness of SA-841 Plates for SC VIII, Divisions 1, 2, and 3 Code Construction
	Section II, Part D (Metric); Addition of Time Dependent Note to Table 1B
	Section II, Part D; Re-evaluate the Cu-Si Alloy Trend Curves and Update Section II Part D Tables
	Section II, Part D; Deletion of SB-283 TQ50 Stress Lines from Table 1B
	Section II, Part D; Correction of Footnotes in Table TCD
	Section II, Part D; Develop Table U and Y-1 Stress Values for Alloys A95052, A95083, A95086
	BPV II Section II, Part D, Revision to Appendix 5, 5-800
	Section II, Part D; Correction to Table 3 Bolting Stress Values for Cu-Si Alloys
	Section II, Part D; Addition of SA-336/SA-336M F91 for SC VIII-2 use up to 1200ÂºF (649ÂºC) in Table 5A 14-2071
BPVC-III NB 2015 Edition Items
	Stress Indices for Branch Connections for r/R < or = 0.5 15-10
	Editorial Revision to NB-3112.2 (b), NG-3112.2 (a), and NH-3112.2 (a) to replace "Subsection" with "Article" and "Centigrade" with "Celsius".
	NB-3653.6 Meaning of moment term in Equation 13
	BPV III Incorporate the technical content of essential portions of BPV Section III Article NB hopper diagram notes into the body of Code
	Definitions of Local Primary Membrane Stress Intensity and Local Thin Areas
	BPV III Editorial Revisions to ASME BPV III NB-,NC- and ND-3600
	ASME BPV III, Section III changes to implement revised Bolting Sm values
	NB-3224.3 and Figure NB-3224-1 and methods to calculate collapse load
	Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPV-III-NB, NB-3222.2 "Primary Plus Secondary Stress Intensity (Range)"
	BPV III Section III updated Design by Analysis rules for reversing Dynamic Loads
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	BPV III Table NB-3681(a)-1, Stress Indices for straight pipe: Proposed Revision to Table NB- 3681(a)-1
	Clarification of Sm, Sh and Sy Temperature in NB/NC/ND-3650
	Pipe Bends in NB/NC/ND-3642.1
	Clarification of ME Definition in NB/NC/ND
	BPV Section III, DIvision 1, NB-3226. Part 1: The intent inquiry with proposed reply. Part 2. The proposed revision to NB-3226.
	**INTENT INTERPRETATION** ASME BPVC, Section III, Division 1, NB-2126.1(e) Fin Tube visual examination
	Relocate reference of applicable Edition for PTC-25 from NB/NC/ND/NE-7000 to Table NCA- 7100-2, Update PTC-25 reference year
BPVC-III NC 2015 Edition Items
	Stress Indices for Branch Connections for r/R < or = 0.5 15-10
	Editorial Revisions to ASME BPV III NB-, NC- and ND-3600
	Revision to NC/ND-3654.2(a) and NC/ND-3655(a)(2)
	Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPV Code Section III, Division 1, Subsections NC and ND Design rules for nuclear components; socket welded end and nonwelded end valves; instrument, control, and sampling line valves NPS 1 (DN 25) and smaller
	Correct Metrication Errors in NC/ND 3900
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	Clarification of Sm, Sh and Sy Temperature in NB/NC/ND-3650
	Pipe Bends in NB/NC/ND-3642.1
	Clarification of ME Definition in NB/NC/ND
	**INTENT INTERPRETATION** ASME BPVC, Section III, Division 1, NB-2126.1(e) Fin Tube visual examination
	Editorial Change-Reference to NC-1150 in NC-3432.1(c) 15-10
	BPVC Section III, NC-1120 "Temperature Limits"; ND-1120 "Temperature Limits"; NE-1120 "Temperature Limits"
	Relocate reference of applicable Edition for PTC-25 from NB/NC/ND/NE-7000 to Table NCA- 7100-2, Update PTC-25 reference year

➡BPVC-III ND 2015 Edition Items
	Stress Indices for Branch Connections for r/R < or = 0.5 15-10
	Editorial Revisions to ASME BPV III NB-, NC- and ND-3600
	Revision to NC/ND-3654.2(a) and NC/ND-3655(a)(2)
	Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPV Code Section III, Division 1, Subsections NC and ND Design rules for nuclear components; socket welded end and nonwelded end valves; instrument, control, and sampling line valves NPS 1 (DN 25) and smaller
	Correct Metrication Errors in NC/ND 3900
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	Clarification of Sm, Sh and Sy Temperature in NB/NC/ND-3650
	Figure ND-3436(c)-1 remains, however the subparagraph (c) has been deleted.
	Pipe Bends in NB/NC/ND-3642.1
	Clarification of ME Definition in NB/NC/ND
	**INTENT INTERPRETATION** ASME BPVC, Section III, Division 1, NB-2126.1(e) Fin Tube visual examination
	Editorial corrections to ND and NE
	Editorial corrections to ND-2360, NE-4122, NG-3222, and WC-2150.
	BPVC Section III, NC-1120 "Temperature Limits"; ND-1120 "Temperature Limits"; NE-1120 "Temperature Limits"
	Relocate reference of applicable Edition for PTC-25 from NB/NC/ND/NE-7000 to Table NCA- 7100-2, Update PTC-25 reference year
BPVC-III NE 2015 Edition Items
➡	Removal of Sm1 from NE-3000 to be replaced by Sm. Other minor revisions to NE-3000 resulting from this change are also proposed.
	Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	Editorial corrections to ND and NE
	Editorial corrections to ND-2360, NE-4122, NG-3222, and WC-2150.
	BPVC Section III, NC-1120 "Temperature Limits"; ND-1120 "Temperature Limits"; NE-1120 "Temperature Limits"
	Relocate reference of applicable Edition for PTC-25 from NB/NC/ND/NE-7000 to Table NCA- 7100-2, Update PTC-25 reference year
➡BPVC-III NF 2015 Edition Items
	Section III; Subsection NF - Incorporation of Code Cases N-71 and N-249 into new Appendix NF-I
	BPV III NRC Regulatory Guide1.124, "Service Limits and Loading Combinations for Class 1 Linear- Type Supports", Revision 2 was issued in February 2007 and presented regulatory positions on design of Linear Supports.
	Appropriate revisions to subarticle NF-3300 and Appendix F are proposed.
	BPV III For pipe clamps supporting vertical loads, current Code words need to be clarified to address applying loads on rigid rod supports.
	Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	Subsubparagraph NF-3321.1(a)
	ASME Section III Div.1, NF-1132(d) 1987 Addenda to the 2013 Edition. Base Plates furnished integral with a Component or Pipe support fabricated in a shop by an NS Certificate Holder.
	Section III Subsection NF Jurisdictional Boundary for baseplates.
	Eliminate alternative way for determining value for Sy when material is not listed in Section II Part D Table Y-1.
➡BPVC-III NG 2015 Edition Items
	Editorial Revision to NB-3112.2 (b), NG-3112.2 (a), and NH-3112.2 (a) to replace "Subsection" with Article" and "Centigrade" with "Celsius".
	Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	Editorial corrections to ND-2360, NE-4122, NG-3222, and WC-2150.
➡BPVC-III NH 2015 Edition Items
	Editorial Revision to NB-3112.2 (b), NG-3112.2 (a), and NH-3112.2 (a) to replace "Subsection" with "Article" and "Centigrade" with "Celsius".
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	ASME BPV Code, Section III, Division 1, Subsection NH
➡BPVC-III-2 2015 Edition Items
	BPV III Div 2 Section III, Div 2 Table of Contents, CC-2310, CC-3532.1.2, CC-3533, CC-4300, and CC-5300.
	Code Revision to add detailed code language for material, design, testing and inspection of mechanically anchored headed deformed bars in tension for reinforcing steel systems.
	Revisions to Section III Division 2 CC-2200 and Division 1&2 NCA-Table-7100-3 for the purpose of improving Long-Term Durability of Concrete.
	BPV III Div 2 Section III, Div. 2, Paragraphs CC-2333.1
	Reinforcing Bar Intended for Welding, and D2-VIII-1430, Carbon Equivalent Computation and Preheat and Interpass Requirements, and TABLE D2-VIII-1430-1, Minimum Preheat and Interpass Requirements
	BPV III Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	BPV III Div 2 BPVC III, Division 1, Table NCA 7100-3 BPVC III, Division 2, Table CC-2442-1
	BPV III Div 2 14-930 BPVC Section III, Division 2, CC-3521.1.1
	BPV III Resolve negative received from ACI-TAC review of Record 12-1124 by revising Section III, Div 2 CC-2231.3(a)
	Moving the term "Fabricator" from the 2013 Edition ASME Section III, Division 2, MANDATORY APPENDIX D2-II, GLOSSARY OF TERMS AND NOMENCLATURE, to NCA-9200.
	BPV III Div 2 BPVC Section III, Division 2, CC-2131.4 Personnel Qualification
	Revisions to CC-2000, CC-4000 & CC-5000 dealing with prestressing materials and post- tensioning activities.
	Revisions to Table CC-5200-1 in order to correct and clarify requirements 13-449
	BPV III Div 2 14-1629 BPV III, Division 2, CC-5536 Leak Testing
	BPV III Div 2 14-2153 BPVC, Section III, Division 2, CC-4333.4
	BPV III BPV III-2 Editorial Items in CC-2611(a)(2), CC-2612.1.1(b), CC-2613(d), CC-4632.4, CC- 3534.1(a) and Article D2-II-1000.
	BPV-III, Div. 2 Revision to Table CC-5200-1 dealing with Minimum Testing Frequencies for Concrete Constituents and Concrete..
	Revision to BPV III, Division 2, Table CC-2231.7.1-1 and Division 1, Table NCA-7100-3
➡BPVC-III-3 2015 Edition Items
	Section III, Div. 3, WB-3000
	ASME BPV III, Section III changes to implement revised Bolting Sm values
	BPV III Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization ofSection III
	Replace weight limts in WB-3700 and also revise WC-3700 to reflect energy limited definition
	Section III, Division 3, WB-3000
	ASME BPV Code, Section III, Division 3
	Editorial corrections to ND-2360, NE-4122, NG-3222, and WC-2150.
	BPV Code, Section III, Division 3, Subsection WC-3000
➡BPVC-III-5 2015 Edition Items
	Section III, Division 5, Subsection HB, Subpart B, Nonmandatory Appendix HBB-Y: Guidelines for Design Data Needs of New Materials
	ASME BPV Code, Section III, Division 5, Subsection HG, Subpart B
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	ASME BPV Code, Section III, Division 5, Subsection HC, Subpart B
	Technical and Editorial Changes - ASME BPV Code, Section III, Division 5
	Corrections to BPV-III Div 5 HHA.
	Editorial Revisions
	ASME BPV Code, Section III, Division 1, Subsection NH
➡BPVC-III-A 2015 Edition Items
	Update Section III Appendix III to reference Section II Part D Appendices 1 and 2
	BPV Code, Section III, Division 1, Code Case N-62-7; BPV Code, Section III, Appendices
	ASME BPV III, Section III changes to implement revised Bolting Sm values
	Change to F-1440 Core Support Structures
	BPV III Appendix F-1334.5 does not provide a correct definition of allowable Level D stress for Linear Supports in Equation (21) of NF-3322.1(e)(1).
	BPV III Section III Appendix XI Table XI-3221.1-1 and Appendix E Table E-1210-1 --- replacement of asbestos material with mineral fiber.
	ASME BPV Code, Section III Appendices, Appendix VI Review.
	Appendix W-2000 update
	BPV III App W-4000 Summary of Other Damage Mechanisms
	BPV III W-3000 Summary of Embrittlement Damage Mecanisms
	Revision to ASME BPV III, Non mandatory Appendix W Article W-1000
	Appendix Review - Nonmandatory Appendix R
	Appendix Review - Mandatory Appendix XXI
	Appendix Review - Nonmandatory Appendix D
	Appendix Review - NonMandatory Appendix M
	BPV III BPV Code, Section III, Appendices, Appendix XXIII
	III BPV Code, Section III, Appendix XXIII, Table B6
	Deletion of duplicated tables in Appendix E
	Pipe Bends in NB/NC/ND-3642.1
	Incorporate Code Case N-755 into Section III
➡BPVC-III-NCA 2015 Edition Items
	Revise NCA-3855.5(a)(3)(-d) to require on-site verification of compliance with the supplier's identification and traceability procedures at a frequency commensurate with the schedule of production or procurement, but at least once triennially.
	BPV III Section III, Division 1 Paragraph NCA-8322. Core Support Strucuture N Certification At Field sites. The proposal file consists of two parts: Part 1: The intent inquiry with proposed reply. Part 2: The proposed revision to NCA-8322.
	Clarify application of NCA-1140(a) (2)
	Incorporation of acceptance of ASNT SNT-TC-1A 2011 into Section III.
	BPV III BPV Code Section III, Division 1, Subsections NC and ND Design rules for nuclear components; socket welded end and nonwelded end valves; instrument, control, and sampling line valves NPS 1 (DN 25) and smaller
	BPVC, Section III, Division 1, Organization of Section III
	III Div 2 BPVC III, Division 1, Table NCA 7100-3 BPVC III, Division 2, Table CC-2442-1
	Revise NCA-3841
	ASME BPVC Section III, Division 1, NCA-3920: Supply of Nonmetallic Material
	ASME BPVC Section III, Division 1, NCA-3970: Supply of Polyethylene Material
	ASME BPVC Section III, Division1, NCA-9200 and NCA-1282 (1998 Edition, 1999 Addenda, and later editions and Addenda through the 2013 Edition)
	Define the Audit frequency for approval of suppliers in NCA-3855.3 (b)(1)
	Moving the term "Fabricator" from the 2013 Edition ASME Section III, Division 2, MANDATORY APPENDIX D2-II, GLOSSARY OF TERMS AND NOMENCLATURE, to NCA-9200.
	BPV III Section III, Division 1, NCA-3862.1 (b) (2010 Edition and 2011 a Addenda) Certification requirements for source material for welding material
	BPV III Div 2 Editorial revisions for BPV III Division 2 references listed in NCA Table NCA 7100-3.
	Revision of Table NCA-7100-1 to include previously approved editions of Dimensional Standards
	BPV Section III, Division 1, NCA-8151; Field Operations
	**INTENT INTERPRETATION** ASME BPVC Seciton III NB-6114.2, Edition 1998, Addenda 2000 and NCA-8322 Edition 2010, Addenda 2011
	NCA-5121(a) AIA designation or acceptance by a state of the United States or provice of Canada. Certified verse Accredited.
	BPV III Div 2 BPV III Division 2: Editorial revisions and updates to references listed in NCA Table NCA 7100-3.
	ASME BPV Code, Section III, Division 1, Subsection NCA
	14-1444
	Relocate reference of applicable Edition for PTC-25 from NB/NC/ND/NE-7000 to Table NCA- 7100-2, Update PTC-25 reference year
	Revision to BPV III, Division 2, Table CC-2231.7.1-1 and Division 1, Table NCA-7100-3
➡BPVC-IV 2015 Edition Items
	BPV IV - Incorportation of Code Cases 2604 and 2469-1; Add pnuematic testing requirements in Section IV
	BPV IV Addition of SA/CSA-G40.21 Grades 44W and 50W to Section IV.
	BPV IV - Review of Table HF-300.2
	Section IV - Mandatory Appendix 2
	BPV IV Section IV; Parts Fabrication Certificate Program
	BPV IV 13-479 Section IV - HW-712 Furnace Attachments
	BPV IV 13-1949 Section IV - Endnote 16 Revision
	BPV IV 13-1989 Section IV - HG-401.1, Safety Valve Sizing
	BPV IV Section IV - Manufacturers with multiple locations
	BPV IV Section IV - Revisions to Table HF-300.2 and Table 300.2M to permit brazing Forging brass (SB283 UNS C37700).
	BPV IV Section IV - New Non-mandatory Appendix A
	BPV IV Section IV - Incorporation of CC 2583 and Annulment six months after publication
	BPV IV Section IV - Incorporation of CC 2614 and Annulment six months after publication of incorporation
	Section IV - Code Case 2800 Incorporation
	BPV IV Section IV - Incorporation of Case 2615 and Annulment six months after incorporation
	Section IV - Revision to Table HF-300.2 and HF-300.2M
	Section IV - HG-403 Heating Surface
	Section IV - HG-307.5 Electric Immersion
	Heating Element Support Plates - Intent Interp + Code Revision
	Section IV - HG-530 Marking of Boilers
	Section IV - Revision to HF-201
	Section IV - Proposed Revision to New Nonmandatory Appendix A100
	Section IV - Incorporation of Code Case 2654-1
	BPV IV - Traceability of Multi-page Data Report Forms
	BPV IV - Mandatory Appendix 2
	Section IV - REVISION - Deletion of specific references to II-D, Appendix A, Metallurgical Phenomena - HF-207
	BPV IV HLW-431.6 Internally Threaded Fittings Attached by Resistance Welding
➡BPVC-V 2015 Edition Items
	BPV V 13-536 Section V: Review Article 13
	Section V: Glossary of Terms
	Section V, Article 6: Define What Steps in the Penetrant Process Are Required to Have Minimum and Maximum Time Limits and Rewrite Requirements for Hydrophilic Emulsifiers to Reflect Current Practice. Revise T-662 to Establish a Maximum Dwell Time Limit and Also Prevent the Penetrant from Drying During the Dwell Time.
	Section V: Article 4; New Paragraph T-462.7 and Nonmandatory Appendix P with accompanying Definition.
	Section V: Definition of "Examination"
	Section V: Adopt E999-10, Standard Guide for Controlling the Quality of Industrial Radiographic Film Processing
	Section V: Evaluate APR Technology
	Section V: Adoption of New Article 18 on Guided Wave UT
	Section V: ASTM E750-10 Standard Practice for Characterizing Acoustic Emission Instrumentation
	Section V: ASTM E1067/E1067M-11 Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Examination of Fiberglass reinforced Plastic Resin (FRP) Tanks/Vessels
	Section V: ASTM E1118/E1118M-11 Standard Practice for Acoustic Emission Examination of Reinforced Thermosetting Resin Pipe (RTRP)
	V Section V: ASTM E1139-12 Standard Practice for Continuous Monitoring of Acoustic Emission from Metal Pressure Boundaries
	Section V: Revisions to Article 8, Mandatory Appendix VIII Eddy Current Examination of Nonmagnetic Heat Exchanger Tubing
	Section V: Article 4; New Nonmandatory Appendix Q; Alternate Straight Beam Calibration Block Examples
	V Section V: Adopt ASTM E1647 - 09, Standard Practice for Determining Contrast Sensitivity in radioscopy, for update of SE-1647
	Section V:Article 7; T-762, Yoke Technique Requirements
	Section V: Article 4; T-471.4.1 Scanning Sensitivity and recording data.
	Section V: Article 1, T-120 General; Provide an Appendix II Defining Minimum Training and Experience Requirements for Radiographic and Ultrasonic Methods and Their Techniques
	Section V: Review of ASTM A435 / A435M - 90(2012) Standard Specification for Straight-Beam Ultrasonic Examination of Steel Plates for Adoption as SA-435
	V Section V: Article 4; Mandatory Appendices VII and VIII
	Section V: Review of ASTM A745 / A745M - 12 Standard Practice for Ultrasonic Examination of Austenitic Steel Forgings for Adoption as SA 745
	Section V: Review ASTM D129 - 11 Standard Test Method for Sulfur in Petroleum Products (General High Pressure Decomposition Device Method) for Adoption as SD 129
	Section V: Review ASTM D516 - 11 Standard Test Method for Sulfate Ion in Water for Adoption as SD 516
	Section V: Review ASTM D808  11 Standard Test Method for Chlorine in New and Used Petroleum Products (High Pressure Decomposition Device Method) for Adoption as SD 808
	Section V: Review ASTM E165 / E165M - 12 Standard Practice for Liquid Penetrant Examination for General Industry for Adoption as SE 165
	Section V: Review ASTM E2096 / E2096M - 10 Standard Practice for In Situ Examination of Ferromagnetic Heat-Exchanger Tubes Using Remote Field Testing for Adoption as SE2096
	Section V: Mandatory Appendix to Article 4 for the Examination of HDPE
	13-1355
	Section V: Review of ASTM E650 / E650M - 12 Standard Guide for Mounting Piezoelectric Acoustic Emission Sensors for Adoption as SE 650
	Section V: Article 6; Documentation Requirements
	Section V: Article 7; Documentation Requirements
	Section V: Review the Use of the Term "Manufacturer" in Section V
	Section V: Article 4; Revision to Mandatory Appendix II-440
	Section V: Consistent Use of the Term "Through Wall" In All Articles of Section V
	Section V: Review of ASTM E2491 - 13 Standard Guide for Evaluating Performance Characteristics of Phased-Array Ultrasonic Testing Instruments and Systems
	V Section V: Revision of Article 2; Mandatory Appendix VI 14-6
	Section V: Revision of Article 12; Change to T-1224.1
	Section V: Image Brightness Variation Requirements
	Section V: Revision of T-224
	Section V: Article 4, IX-435.4; Weld Joint Configuration and TOFD
	Section V: Review of ASTM A577 / A577M - 90(2012) Standard Specification for Ultrasonic Angle-Beam Examination of Steel Plates for Adoption as SA-577
	Section V: Review of ASTM A578 / A578M - 07 (2012 Standard Specification for Straight-Beam Ultrasonic Examination of Rolled Steel Plates for Special Applications for Adoption as SA-578
	Section V: Review of ASTM A609 / A609M - 12 Standard Practice for Castings, Carbon, Low-Alloy, and artensitic Stainless Steel, Ultrasonic Examination Thereof for Adoption as SA-609
	Section V: Revision of Article 2, Mandatory Appendix V, Definition of "Radiograph"
	Section V: Article 8 Mandatory Appendix; VIII-810 Revision of the Term Nonmagnetic to Nonferromagnetic.
	Section V: Article 13; Revise T-1311
	Section V: Revision of Article 2, Appendices VIII & IX; Paragraphs VIII-287 and IX-287 on Measuring Scale
	Section V: Article 4, Figure T-434.3-1; Revision to the General Notes

----------


## kanil

➡BPVC-VIII-1 2015 Edition Items
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-93(d)(3)
	Section VIII, Division 1; UNF-79
	Section VIII, Division 1; U-1(g)(1), UG-116, UG-120 13-487
	Section VIII, Division 1; Incorporation of Code Case 2244-2
	Section VIII, Division 1; Incorporation of Code Case 2401
	Section VIII, Divisions1 and 2; Incorporation of Code Case 2637 for UNS S32205 Material
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-40(e) Section VIII, Division 2, 4.5.2
	Section VIII, Division 1; Revision to paragraph UG-136(d)(2), UG-137(d)(2), and UG-38(d)(2) Hydrostatic Pressure Test
	Section VIII, Division 1; UW-3(a) and UW-11(a) and Section VIII, Division 2; Table 4.2.1 and Table 7.2
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; PWHT Exemptions in Section VIII - NPS 4 Limitation
	Section VIII-1, Incorporation of CC 2367
	Section VIII, Division 1; Reassignment of UNS N08904 from SB-674 to SA-249
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-129 and UG-131 Capacity Certification
	Section VIII, Division 2; Paragraph 3.11.2.2 (b) Section VIII, Division 1; Paragraph UCS-66(f)
	Section VIII, Division 1: UG-37(g) and (h); Section VIII, Division 2: 4.5.3.2(d)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Part UCD
	Section VIII, Division 1; Paragraph UG-45 Allowances for Threading
	Section VIII, Division 1; UW-12-(d) - Seamless Vessel Section Joint Efficiency
	Section VIII, Division 1: UW-27(a); & Section VIII, Division 2: 6.2.1.1 Hybrid Welding Processes
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Incorporation of EN 10028-2:2003 Grade 10CrMo9-10
	Section VIII, Division 1; Fig. UW-21 - Weld Size Requirements
	Section VIII, Division 1; Code Case 2560
	Section VIII, Division 1; Appendix S-Test Pressure
	Section VIII, Division 1; UHT-6(b)(2), Division 2, 3.11.3.3(c)
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-4(d)
	Section VIII, Division 1; U-2(b) & U-2(e); Clarifying Inspector Responsibility for Review of Calculations
	Section VIII, Division 1; Revise Part UHX, Appendix 5 and Appendix 26 to comply with revisions to U-2(g) and consistency with Division 2. Section VIII, Division 2; Revise paragraphs 4.18, 4.19 and 4.20 for consistency with the Division 1 changes relating to U-2(g).
	Section VIII, Division 1; Intent interpretation with revision to UCL-11; and revision to VIII-2; Part 3.3.6.2.
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-131(e)(2), Metrication unit conversion for 1500 psig
	Section VIII, Division 1; UW-2(a) Lethal Service for Common Elements;
	Section VIII, Division 1; Table UW-12, General Note (a)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Expand the description of Combination Units to include dependent chambers in UG-19 and UG-99. Section VIII, Division 2; Expand the description of Combination Units to include dependent chambers in paragraphs 4.1.8 and 8.1.3
	Section VIII, Division 1; Appendix W: Form U-1P
	Section VIII, Div. 1 & 2; Appendix 26 & 4.19: Correction of membrane stress due to pressure in collar of reinforced bellows and editorial revisions
	Section VIII, Division 1; Referenced Standards in Table U-3
	Section VIII, Division 1 and 2; Part UHX and Paragraph 4.18
	Section VIII, Division 1; UW-53 Technique for Ultrasonic Examination of Welded Joints
	Section VIII, Division 1; Mandatory Appendix 1-4(c)
	Section VIII, Division 1 UHA-51/Div.2 3.11.4 revisions and interpretations
	Section VIII, Division 1; Revision to UG-138(c)(3)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Re-designation of UNS N08904 from SB to SA specifications
	Section VIII, Division 1; Partial Incorporation of Code Case 2418-1.
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-11(d)
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-100(e)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Revision to Part UIG-23.
	Section VIII, Division 1; Incorporation of SA-789, SA-790 and SA-815 UNS S32101 into Table UHA- 23
	Section VIII Divisions 1 and 2; Incorporation of Code Case 2270
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Table UCS-23 - Withdrawal of Specification SA-202
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 & 2; Appendix 26 & 4.19: Shear Stress in Bellows Under Torsion Load
	Section VIII, Division 1; UIG-3 - Terminology
	Section VIII, Division 1; Appendix 39
	Section VIII, Division 1; Part UIG form CMQ
	Section VIII, Division 1; UIG-116(b)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Part UIG for CCQ and CPQ.
	Section VIII, Division 1; Table UHA-32-2, General Note (a)
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-37(a) - Use of Welded Product Form Specifications
	Section VIII, Division 1; Fig. UG-118 ); Division 2, Paragraph 2-F.1(h),Fig. 2.F.1; Division 3, Fig. KS- 132
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; References to SC IX, Part QG
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-11(d)(5)
	Section VIII, Division 1; App 26 and Division 2, Part 4.19, Maximum Design Temperature
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Operating Load Cases
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-45 and UG-53(j)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Caution Note in Figure L-11-3.
	Section VIII, Division 1; Table UHA-23 - Addition of SA-403 N08904
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Incorporate S31266
	Section VIII, Division 1; NDE Procedure Qualification Requirements
	Section VIII, Division 1, 2013 Edition; Editorial Corrections to UG-11, UW-5, UW-18, and UCS-66
	Section VIII, Division 1; Appendix 26: Yield Strength Values
	Section VIII, Division 1; U-2(a)(5)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Editorial Errors
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; UHX-19.3.2 and 4.18.14.3 Manufacturer's Data Reports
➡BPVC-VIII-2 2015 Edition Items 
	Section VIII, Divisions1 and 2; Incorporation of Code Case 2637 for UNS S32205 Material
	Section VIII, Division 2; Incorporation of Code Case 2562
	Section VIII, Division 1; UG-40(e) Section VIII, Division 2, 4.5.2
	Section VIII, Division 1; UW-3(a) and UW-11(a) and Section VIII, Division 2; Table 4.2.1 and Table 7.2
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; PWHT Exemptions in Section VIII - NPS 4 Limitation
	Section VIII, Division 2; Para. 4.3.11.3
	Section VIII, Division 2; Table 7.2
	Section VIII, Division 2; Clad Tubesheets
	Section VIII, Division 2; Paragraph 3.11.2.2 (b) Section VIII, Division 1; Paragraph UCS-66(f)
	Section VIII, Division 1: UG-37(g) and (h); Section VIII, Division 2: 4.5.3.2(d)
	Section VIII, Division 2; Part 5 Local Failure Check
	Section VIII, Division 1: UW-27(a); & Section VIII, Division 2: 6.2.1.1 Hybrid Welding Processes
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Incorporation of EN 10028-2:2003 Grade 10CrMo9-10
	Section VIII, Division 2; Review Environmental Factor for Structural Stress Method in Division 2
	Section VIII, Division 1; UHT-6(b)(2), Division 2, 3.11.3.3(c)
	Section VIII, Division 1; Revise Part UHX, Appendix 5 and Appendix 26 to comply with revisions to U-2(g) and consistency with Division 2. Section VIII, Division 2; Revise paragraphs 4.18, 4.19 and 4.20 for consistency with the Division 1 changes relating to U-2(g).
	Section VIII, Division 1; Intent interpretation with revision to UCL-11; and revision to VIII-2; Part 3.3.6.2.
	Section VIII, Division 2: Incorporate Code Case 2728 for Use of SB-564 Nickel-Iron-Chromium- Molybdenum-Copper Alloy UNS N08825 Forgings
	Section VIII, Division 1; UW-2(a) Lethal Service for Common Elements;
	Section VIII, Division 2; Table 7.4
	Section VIII, Division 1; Expand the description of Combination Units to include dependent chambers in UG-19 and UG-99. Section VIII, Division 2; Expand the description of Combination Units to include dependent chambers in paragraphs 4.1.8 and 8.1.3
	Section VIII, Division 2; 7.5.5.1 - Use of Automated UT
	Section VIII, Div. 1 & 2; Appendix 26 & 4.19: Correction of membrane stress due to pressure in collar of reinforced bellows and editorial revisions
	Section VIII, Division 2; Referenced Standards in Table 1.1
	Section VIII, Division 2; Table 4.2.3 - Materials for Major Attachment Parts
	Section VIII, Division 1 and 2; Part UHX and Paragraph 4.18
	Section VIII, Division 2; Incorporate Code Case 2295-3, UNS S32906 (29Cr-6.5Ni-2Mo-N)
	Section VIII, Division 2; Para. 5.3.3.2 - Equation 5.10
	Section VIII, Division 2; Correct nominal compositions in Division 2 Table 3-A.1 for SA-542 classes C and D
	Section VIII, Division 1 UHA-51/Div.2 3.11.4 revisions and interpretations
	Section VIII, Division 2; Revise Part 4 to define SPS consistent with Division 1, UG-23(e)
	Section VIII, Division 2; Annex 4-E: Add rules for Tube Expanding Procedures and Qualification
	Section VIII, Division 2; Part 4.13.12.3 Code Case for Rules for Calculating Maximum Permissible Gaps for Layered Vessels; and Equation 4.13.7
	Section VIII Divisions 1 and 2; Incorporation of Code Case 2270
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Table UCS-23 - Withdrawal of Specification SA-202
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 & 2; Appendix 26 & 4.19: Shear Stress in Bellows Under Torsion Load
	Section VIII, Division 1; Fig. UG-118 ); Division 2, Paragraph 2-F.1(h),Fig. 2.F.1; Division 3, Fig. KS- 132
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; References to SC IX, Part QG
	Section VIII, Division 2; Paragraph 7.5.5.2 --Acceptance Criteria for UT in Lieu of RT
	Section VIII, Division 1; App 26 and Division 2, Part 4.19, Maximum Design Temperature
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Operating Load Cases
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; Incorporate S31266
	Section VIII, Division 2; Table 6.1; Equations For Calculating Forming Strains
	Section VIII, Division 2; Para. 7.5.5.1
	Section VIII Division 2; Issue of Code Case for use of SA-336 /SA-336M F91 for Section VIII Division 2 application and Addition of SA-336 F91 in Table 3-A.1
	Section VIII, Divisions 1 and 2; UHX-19.3.2 and 4.18.14.3 Manufacturer's Data Reports
➡➡BPVC-VIII-3 2015 Edition Items 
	Section VIII, Division 3; Rupture Disk Devices
	Section VIII, Division 3; Incorporation of Code Case 2524, Inclusion of European Carbon Steel Material.
	Section VIII, Division 3; Moving KD-240 Linear Elastic Analysis into a New Mandatory Appendix
	Section VIII, Division 3; Incorporation of final revisions to Code Case 2579, Incorporation to Sec VIII Div 3 (related to 10-811)
	Section VIII, Division 3; Materials Permitted
	Section VIII, Division 3; Correction to Equations in KR523 and KR531
	Section VIII, Division 3; Revisions to KM-211.2 (a), (b),and (d) For The Manufacture Of Large Vessels From Single Piece Forgings
	Section VIII, Division 3; KD-6 - Threaded Components
	Section VIII, Division 3; Update to KD-141 Leak-Before-Burst Mode of Failure to KD-4 Methodology
	Section VIII, Division 3; Clean Up Linear Elastic Verbiage in VIII-3
	Section VIII, Division 3; New Certification Mark
	Section VIII, Division 3; Incorporation of Code Case 2524, Inclusion of European Carbon Steel Material (Error Correction)
	Section VIII, Division 3; Referenced Standards in Table KG-141
	Section VIII, Division 3; KT-312 Upper Limit Pressure of Sphere for Hydrostatic Test
	Section VIII, Division 3; Adding Reference to
	New Elastic Plastic Appendix
	Section VIII, Division 3; KD-221 - Correction of Tensile Strength References
	Section VIII, Division 3; KM-212 Updates to define test locations
	Section VIII, Division 3; Deletion of Nonmandatory Appendix F
	Section VIII, Division 1; Fig. UG-118 ); Division 2, Paragraph 2-F.1(h),Fig. 2.F.1; Division 3, Fig. KS- 132
	Section VIII, Division 3; KR-1 - Move Cautionary Elements from the current Manufacturing Range Definition
	Section VIII, Division 3; KD-221.1 and KD 221.2 Clarify application of closed and open end cylinders
	Section VIII, Division 3; Corrections to KS-132(c)
	Section VIII, Division 3; Update the Nominal Composition Column in Tables KM-400-1 and KM- 400-1M
	Section VIII, Division 3; Update to Appendix A
	Section VIII, Division 3; Revision to KD-1311
	Section VIII, Division 3; Correction to KD-323
	Section VIII Division 3; Revisions for KD-5.
	Section VIII Division 3; Addition of Reference to ASNT ACCP-CP-1 in KE-301(f).
	Section VIII, Division 3; Removal of Redundant Endnote 13 from VIII-3 Part KE
	Section VIII, Division 3; Revisions to KM-400 Material Tables.
	Section VIII Division 3; Rupture Disk Devices, Correction to item 01-061
	Section VIII, Division 3; Definition Updates for Equation KD-232.3
➡➡BPVC-IX 2015 Edition Items
	Review and Update of SWPSs
	QW-409.26 - Strip Cladding
	Addition of brazing filler metal variables QB-403.3 and QB-403.4 and update QB-252, QB-253, QB-254, QB-255, QB-256, QB-257 and QB-351.1(b)
	Friction Stir Welding Procedure Qualification
	Unassigned Base Metals used in Welder Qualifications
	Incorporation of Code Case 2328-1
	Nonessential Variables
	Revision of QW-404.45, and Table QW-257.1 Table QW-269 and QW-269.1 QW-409.X
	QF-142
	BPV IX SC IX; QW/QB-422 and Appendix D - Inclusion of ASTM A860 Material
	BPV IX 14-501 SC IX; Hybrid Variables
	BPV IX SC IX; Incorporation of UNS N08367 for specifications A/SA-182, A403 and A/SA-479
	BPV IX 14-604 SC IX; QW-404.35
	BPV IX SC IX; QW/QB-422 - Alloy UNS S32101 for SA-240
	BPV IX SC IX; QG-100(x): Effective date of Section IX Code Cases
	BPV IX 14-501 SC IX; Revision to QW-500
	BPV IX SC IX; Table QW/QB-422 - Revise ISO 15608 Ti Groups
	14-501
	BPV IX SC IX; Table QW-254.1 and Table QW-258.1 - Strip Cladding
	BPV IX 14-604 SC IX; Effective Date of Section IX
	Addition of A/SA-403 N08904
	Full Supervision & Control During Qualification
	Revision of QG-106.2
	BPV IX 13-590 SC IX; Appendix K
	Forms QW-482 through QW-485
	Table QW/QB-422 and Appendix D - Withdrawal of Specification SA-202
	Part QF - Electrofusing
	QF-464 HSTIT Specimen
	Assignment of a P-No. for UNS N06025
	Request from B31.3: P-number assignment for A928
	F-number assignment for new SFA 5.10 AWS Classifications
	Definition of "bare electrode"
	Appendix K
	Editorial Markups of SC IX
	Addition of A694 Grades F48 and F50
	Nonmandatory Appendix on Qualification of Welders under ISO rules
	Bend testing of Aluminum
	Review of AWS B2.2 E4 WD-1
	Definition of Special Positions
	Addition of S31266 Superaustenitic Stainless Steel
	Incorporation of Code Case 2648 (UNS N10362)
	QW-171 - Impact Testing
	Forms QF-482 & QF-483
	QW-403.3
	QW-409.1
	QW/QB-422 and Appendix D inclusion of A/SA-403 WP S31726
	Variable Definitions Revisions
➡➡BPVC-X 2015 Edition Items
	Revision to Code Case 2745.
	Section X, Adoption of the ASME CA-1 Standard
	Section X, Composite Pressure Vessels for High Pressure Fluids.
	Section X Corrections
BPVC-XI 2015 Edition Items
	Revision to Appendix D
	Incorporate Code Case N-532-5 into the ASME Section XI Code.
	Acceptance by Examination of Tendons in Class CC Containments with Unbonded Post- Tensioning Systems
	Impact of PWSCC examination on RI-ISI /NonMandatory Appendix R
	Revision to Article A-3000 for K Calculation Methods for Surface and Subsurface Flaws
	Revise IWA-4621 and IWA-4651 to clarify that peening for enhancing surface properties of completed temper bead welds is not prohibited. Eliminate peening as a qualification variable in IWA-4652.
	BPV XI 13-1310 Notes 3, 4, & 5 to examination Category B-A
	Clarification of IWB-3514 and IWC-3514 Acceptance Standards for Flaws in SCC Susceptible Materials
	General Requirements Clarify the system/component classification criteria found in IWA- 1400(a).
	Revise Non-mandatory Appendix M; Applying Mathematical Modeling to Ultrasonic Examination of Pressure Retaining Components
	Code Revision to add a Figure clarifying examination requirements for double-groove welded joints
	Code revision for Appendix IV: Supplement 2
	Extent of Surface Examination Requirements for Table IWB 2500 1, Category B-O, Item No. B14.10, Control Rod Drive (CRD) Housing Welds
	BPV XI SG ES IWA-9000 Glossary Definition for "Analytical Evaluation"
	Intent Interpretation and Code Change to IWF-1300(e).
	PQ&SV&ECE Visual Examination requirements of IWA-2210 of the 2013 Edition and of Code Case N-823
	Acceptance of through-wall or through-weld leakage in Class 1 components.
	Pressure Test Requirements for Class 2 & 3 Open End Systems
	Hold Time Requirements for Class 2 or Class 3 Segments of a Pressure Test when performed in conjunction with the Class 1 Test.
	Revision to Underwater Welding Requirements - Code Case N-516-3 and IWA-4660
	Intent Inquiry and Proposed Code Changes to Clarify Support Exemptions in IWF-1230.
	PRA-Related Revisions to Appendix R
	Section XI, Mandatory Appendix III - Ultrasonic Examination of Vessel and Piping Welds
	Incorporate Code Case N-805 into Section XI
	Clarify Class 2 Nozzle to Vessel Volumetric Examination Requirements
	Clarify open-ended IWC-1221(d) and IWC-1222(d) exemption for normally dry lines.
	Change to Supplement 10 (DM welds) to clarify single side qualification rules for DM welds with no austenitic base material Section XI, Division 1
	Cable Length Tolerance added to VIII-2100 for Performance Demonstration.
	Change to Appendix VIII-3000 Full Scale Test Piece Identification Section XI, Division 1
	Supplement 14 Circumferential Flaw Depth Sizing Requirements. Section XI, Division 1
	General Requirements Table IWA-1600-1 Reference Update
	Add figures to Figure IWB-2500-12 to address bolting with integral heads in addition to studs.
	Examination Requirements for Reduced-Shank Bolting
	Add figures to Figure IWC-2500-6 to address integral head bolting in addition to studs
	Adoption of ANSI/ASNT CP-189, 2006 Edition
	IWA-2300 References
	BPV XI New Code Case to Replace N-629 and Revision to Appendix A, A-4200 for Kia Fracture Toughness Determination
➡➡BPVC-XII 2015 Edition Items
	Revision to Section XII, TW-100.1
	BPV XII 1. Section XII - Review of TG-300 2. Substitute "Competent Authority" in place of "Legal Jurisdiction"
	Section XII - Inclusion of Section XII in CC1750
	BPV XII: Use of the "TV" and "TD" Designators in accordance with CSP-53
	Section XII - TG 440 and TP-2
	Section XII, Revision to Code Case 2235-9
	Section XII, TR-100 through TR-140 - General Requirements
	14-263
	Section XII, TR-200, TR-210.3, TR-300, TR-310, TR-310.3, TR-310.4, TR-310.6, TR-320, TR-310.3, TR-310.4, TR-320.6, TR-510, TR-520, TR-530, TR-540
	Section XII, TR-210.1, TR-210.2, TR-310.1, TR-310.2
	Section XII, TR-210.4, TR-310.5, TR-400, TR-410
	Section XII, Modal Appendix 1 Allowable Stress Criteria
	Section XII - New Mandatory Appendix XIX
	BPV XII; New Certification Mark
	BPV XII, Revision to Table 3 in Code Case 2235

----------


## mohsinndt

Hi,



Please can anybody share the Sec V part of ASME BPVC 2015See More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mohsinndt

Hi Mohamad,

Thanks. Please share the ASME Sec V part of BPVC 2015, once you have it.

----------


## SHEMYY

So, who wil be the *king* of the forum - by sharing *bpvc* ?

----------


## acier58

> So, who wil be the *king* of the forum - by sharing *bpvc* ?




Why not you?    :Barbershop Quartet Member:

----------


## kanil

....

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

29th of july and no one share it yet?

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

29th of july and no one has share it yet?

----------


## kanil

ASME BPVC are available 31st July onwards as per ASME website

----------


## mhrizadi

is it available now? please share

----------


## kanil

.



.







.











.






















.

----------


## kanil

.



.







.











.






















.

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] are available in subscription

----------


## muzammil

Hi,


Could anyone please share 2015 edition. Thank youSee More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friends,

very happy news to all...... ASME BPVC 2015 released.....

Please upload any download link to the 2015 editions. thanks a lot .....
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## selmagis

Yes, it's here around **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhrizadi

where is it?

----------


## chataroto

Please, if you can share the ASME BPVC Section IX 2015....Thank you very much in advance and God bless you.

----------


## mohamad3010

Hi my friends. I have ASME BPVC 2015. I will upload it as soon as possible. The size is high so it takes time .

----------


## virtech1

mohamad3010 ,

You are great and superhero of this forum. Please share.

thanks in advance

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend mohamad,

Please upload it asap if you have. thanks a lot for your helping in our forum. thank you so much....

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## mohsinndt

Hi Mohammad,

Masha Allah. That is great news.

----------


## selmagis

Why do many people have no patience **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. Selmagis,
I just downloaded the file _recomglvsreboi15.rar_ from link on #39 post, but a password is required for open it.
Could you, please, provide the password?

----------


## sudharsanam

dear selmagis,
what about the .rar file you uploaded? please provide the password. thanks for your uploaded this item. 

thanks and regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sucre60

Thanks for the topic. We all are waiting for BPVC 2015 code, Thanks to everybody who are contributers

See More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fadlm80

We all are waiting for BPVC 2015 code

----------


## Samir Ubir Kalaime

Hello ja staff that begs for posts of this UPPER Asme 2015 and promises are not fulfilled can follow the rules and try here :- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SHEMYY

mohamad3010 START SHARING BPVC-2015 - LOOK FOR HIS NEW THREADS .

 mohamad3010 = KING OF EGPET FORUM !!!

----------


## mhrizadi

thanks mohammad3010

----------


## pollar

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!


*ASME BPVC 2015 is HERE!* 


*ASME BPVC 2015 Section I*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-A*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-B*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-C and II-D*  have been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section IV*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section V*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 1*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 2*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.



.



.


.

----------


## chataroto

Hero!!!!

----------


## marwanab

thanks!

----------


## sleimanshokr

Please can you share section VIII part I and II

----------


## mrbeen

mohamad3010 IS THE KING OF EGPET FORUM !!!

THANKS YOU ...................

----------


## mrbeen

mohamad3010 IS THE KING OF EGPET FORUM !!!

THANKS YOU ...................

----------


## marvincho

Thanks very much!!!

----------


## mej

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!

See links **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



.





.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!See More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## athlonxp1

Many thanks!
Hope you will share Section III, Section VI, Section VII, Section X, Section XI, Section XII and Nuclear CC.
You are the best!

----------


## abbott

thanks

----------


## sudharsanam

dear all friends,

thanks a lot for your sharing...........................................  ..................................................  .....

please continue yours helps.....................
thanks and regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sudharsanam

dear all friends,

thanks a lot for your sharing...........................................  ..................................................  .....

please continue yours helps.....................
thanks and regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## sudharsanam

Mohamad is the real king of this forum...............................

regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## nanda

You are the king of egpet forum !!!

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Thank you very much for the links! I wanna share with you that **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] has all BPVC 2015 for download, but after registering, and trying to download, it pops up a dialogue that says "available only for certain users". If someone can download from there, go and get them!

----------


## namyeyelus

Please can anybody share the ASME Electronic Stress Tables, 2015 Metric.

----------


## nddung

All in one here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## namyeyelus

Please can anybody share the National Board NBIC 2015

----------


## alimojtabaei

SECTION III
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alimojtabaei

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


SEC IIISee More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mej

thanks!

----------


## pollar

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!


*ASME BPVC 2015 is HERE!* 


*ASME BPVC 2015 Section I*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-A*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-B*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-C and II-D*  have been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section IV*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section V*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 1*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 2*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.



.



.


.

----------


## pollar

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!


*ASME BPVC 2015 is HERE!* 


*ASME BPVC 2015 Section I*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-A*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-B*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-C and II-D*  have been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section IV*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section V*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 1*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section VIII Div 2*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.



.



.


.

----------


## lupus83

Thanks!!

----------


## lazzouni

PASSWORD OF WINRAR FILE PLEASE!
thanks in advance !

----------


## mohamad3010

pass: vivaegpet.net

----------


## madhavan

Many Thanks

----------


## madhavan

please post ASME BPVC 2015 Section IX

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## madhavan

Many Thanks

----------


## noelni

thanks!

----------


## namyeyelus

Please can anybody share the *ASME Electronic Stress Tables, 2015 Metric* and the *National Board NBIC 2015* 

See More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bhootmundi

Thanks a lot for making the BPVC available

----------


## abbott

ASME Stress Tables are here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

.

The ASME BPVC 2015 can be downloaded from here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.



.




.

----------


## shm8324

Please share ASME 2015 Stress tables

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear Mohammed,
Please Upload API 16C - 2015 latest edition if you have. thanks a lot for your helping in our forum.

thanks and regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## c4275313

Here you go

----------


## inconel

thanks

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear friend,

thanks a lot..... thank you so much.... please continue your help to our forum.

once again thank you so much....


regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## lottoss

thanks a lot

----------


## shm8324

Hi,
Can anybody share HSB Global Standards-2015 Edition ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code Synopsis (complete set).
HSB Global standards has published the same.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## shm8324

Hi,
Can anybody share HSB Global Standards-2015 Edition ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code Synopsis (complete set).
HSB Global standards has published the same.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## zalam4u

i have complete set of ASME CODES 2015.
i need FireCAD. any one can help me plz content
abdulrehman2015@gmail.com

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## manolete78

Greetings friends the link is broken, someone who rises again please

See More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## txejolabas

Hi All,
Can somebody re-upload the BPVC 2015, links are not working.
Thanks a lot.

----------


## potatoteddy

can someone upload again thanks!

----------


## zapata

> can someone upload again thanks!



Dear Sir 

In the post #70 you can download many standard ASME 2015
and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and past  dropbox.com/sh/z8eb975lzvfny7w/AACEeNnpcXcpdFgtBzBv7n1Xa?dl=0

----------


## zapata

> can someone upload again thanks!



Dear Sir 

In the post #70 you can download many standard ASME 2015
and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or copy and past  dropbox.com/sh/z8eb975lzvfny7w/AACEeNnpcXcpdFgtBzBv7n1Xa?dl=0

----------


## belonk_182

> Dear Sir 
> 
> In the post #70 you can download many standard ASME 2015
> and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much..links are working well

----------


## belonk_182

> Dear Sir 
> 
> In the post #70 you can download many standard ASME 2015
> and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much..links are working well

----------


## Manisch

Thanks everyone for the share, specially thanks to the King Mohamad3010.
You guys rock..

Regards,
Manish

----------


## Nikoonz

> Dear Sir 
> 
> In the post #70 you can download many standard ASME 2015
> and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link not longer avaible.

Can someone upload again please?

----------


## zapata

> Link not longer avaible.
> 
> Can someone upload again please?



Dear Sir

In this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you can see many files ASME 2015 for download.

----------


## saud000

links not working, please update

----------


## raz

................Please re share links!






> Dear Sir 
> 
> In the post #70 you can download many standard ASME 2015
> and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mshikhan

> ................Please re share links!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ASME BPVC 2015 coming soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi.

I need ASME BPVC SECTION V - 2017

Thanks in advanced

----------


## punk44

Is there some reason that all the links lead to a blank page?

----------

